
The gender wage gap in Silicon Valley - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/the-gender-wage-gap-in-silicon-valley-f32229dcf935#.bcnwk9qq2
======
dozzie
Why almost nobody who claims to "know statistics" adds standard deviation
values to a chart with median or mean? And then "median is better to
understand the distribution!" No, it is not, it's similarly useless. Give me
the sigma.

